# OMG New R3 "Colorway" = UGG-LEEE!



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Is Cervelo so desperate to sell R5s or the S series that they had to make the new R3 paint scheme THAT ugly? Never was a big fan of the RED toptube of the new R5, but the white of the R3 is certainly a lot worse. Honestly, if I was in the market, I think I'd buy an R2 frame and build it with 6800 instead of buying that butt-ugly R3. Yuck!


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

I agree... i wanted to buy a new R3 2015 frame but omfg it made me think of purchasing a new bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I kind of like it... I like the white more than the red.

I've never really liked any of the paint jobs Cervelo has done.

I wonder what color the new R7 will be? Purple maybe?


----------



## bohj63 (Sep 21, 2011)

I like it too, but to each their own. That's why we don't all drive around on the same bike.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

OK, to be fair, I recently saw one in-person and actually it looks pretty nice. Don't know why the difference between between the web vs in-person appearance, but though I still prefer the 2014 paint job, I would buy/own black/white 2015 afterall. :blush2:


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> OK, to be fair, I recently saw one in-person and actually it looks pretty nice. Don't know why the difference between between the web vs in-person appearance, but though I still prefer the 2014 paint job, I would buy/own black/white 2015 afterall. :blush2:


Looks much better in person. So much so, I just purchased one. LBS should have it ready this afternoon. Stripping my current bike down, and building up the R3. Can't wait. Will post pics.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

boogermin said:


> Looks much better in person. So much so, I just purchased one. LBS should have it ready this afternoon. Stripping my current bike down, and building up the R3. Can't wait. Will post pics.


Where are the pics?


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Saw one in person last week - looked really nice. Was uninspiring on cervelo website...


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

faroodi said:


> Saw one in person last week - looked really nice. Was uninspiring on cervelo website...


Yes, fully agree...I was looking for another bike and picked up the R3...I wasn't a fan of the white top tube but it's grown on me and I love the matte black other parts....Also, it was on sale and I couldn't pass up on it...


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Oldbikah (Apr 16, 2015)

There's always a thin coat of paint to change top tube looks.


----------

